# need good source for plastisol transfers..



## astorian (Nov 30, 2010)

hey folks, i just bought a hotronix clam style heat press and im looking for a good source for custom plastisol transfers where i can email my artwork to the company and have them print and send me the transfers. i would also like to find a company that will do small numbers without an extreme price.. i understand why alot of them wont do small orders, as i screenprinted for several years and know the hassle of small orders at a reasonable price. any advice on RECENT good transfer printers would be much appreciated. thanks


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Check out Rick's list: http://www.t-shirtforums.com/plastisol-transfers/t77081.html


----------



## John Newland (Dec 15, 2010)

Call First-Edition, 1-800-872-6760 or go to www.first-edition.com


----------



## chobay (Aug 4, 2009)

Here is also a thread of different plastisol transfer company reviews: 

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/t-shirt-crossover-diary-heat-press-newbie/t13454.html


----------

